# Topics > General topics and testing > Tasks >  Making responsive style

## Airicist

How to Create VB4 Responsive Theme

ST vB4 Responsive Theme

----------


## Airicist

Eugenio Tan Jr.:

Regarding your message in the homepage url, Yes and I think I already change this but only on the forum.. I already change the homepaage url :smile:

Regarding the responsive style, Yes we can setup, here is my example of a style that I implemented to make it responsive https://www.lipstickalley.com

This responsive  style is also cool :smile: let me know if you will bought it and I will install on it

----------


## Airicist

STvB3 Responsive

----------


## Airicist

STvB4 Responsive 2.0.4 - vB4.2.5 update with some fixes

----------


## Airicist

vBulletin4 responsive

----------

